# Zero to hero: How a used Classic and ex-commercial grinder took over my life (and kitchen)



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

I figured I'd start this now as I'm historically rubbish at documenting and photographing things, making a thread might give me some impetus to do so!

This journey started when my other half got offered one of those super cheapo delonghi things for free from a house proud work colleague who didn't like the look of it on her worktop...

Genesis:










A year later I'd caught the bug and decided to have a crack at doing it "properly". Cue digging around online, I snapped up a Gaggia Classic for £60 used and a Cimbali Magnum OD ex-commercial grinder from a thoroughly nice chap in Bracknell for £250. (He used to own/run Oslar coffee in Wokingham, recently sold the business and is currently having a trailer fabricated that will house a full San Remo setup; https://twitter.com/OSLARCOFFEE if anyone's interested)

A classic isn't a small device but it looks fairly neat on the worktop, the Magnum on the other hand... shots were fired; "if id known it was that big I wouldn't have let you buy it", so needless to say the grinder is currently having ongoing surgery...

So here we are, all the gear and no idea, I don't even have a proper tamper (it's in the mail)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

As I love dismantling / fettling stuff almost as much as coffee this mornings project was the grinder. Namely removing the hopper safety switch, stripping the collar off and opening it up to see what the inside of an ex-commercial grinder looks like.

Started on the kitchen table









Upon opening the grinder and finding a metric f*ucktonne of old grounds inside the body I swiftly moved outside...









Got busy with the air gun and extracted no small amount of coffee from the inside of the grinder and removed the hopper safety switch without cutting any wires which I was presently surprised about..










So now I've got a bald grinder and a pile of parts..

















I've got a lens hood on the way. The question is, do I replace the old twist knob to dial the grind in (which because of the design will mean drilling/taping the casing to take the mount for the threaded piece that rotates the upper burr carrier), or do I make something akin to a mazzer with a metal disc and an arm - decisions.

The classic is getting the full cheeseburger of PID, rancilio wand, brass shower block, ims screen & naked portafilter and I'll do a full strip/descale when I install it. I'll try and remember to document that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Turned my attention to the gaggia today!

They're remarkably easy to strip down! I'd encourage anyone with basic tools to give it a go - if nothing else you can see what state the inside of your machine is in and give it a full deep clean and descale.

So it begins!









State of the insides... and this was a lightly used machine... all be it in a very hard water area.

















I was told to strip and descale instead of descaling in situ incase the scale clogged something - which is exactly what happened, luckily whilst in bits so it was easy to flush but had I done it in situ my steam valve would have been clogged.

The original group gasket was in near perfect condition but the same couldn't be said for the shower block and screen!









All upgraded with silicone group gasket, shiny brass block and IMS screen!

















One squeaky clean boiler ready for reassembly. Ran a file over the mating surface to clean it up, and replaced the gasket with a new silicone jobby, fingers crossed for no leaks!









Was always going to be a tough ask to get it done and reassembled in one afternoon whilst wrangling a 9 week old so this is as far as I've got, tomorrow's another day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agentb (Feb 11, 2017)

You should have weighed the grinder before and after to work out the retention! ?


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Agentb said:


> You should have weighed the grinder before and after to work out the retention!


Would have been fun to know how much was actually in there. It was a ruddy lot, several years worth I'm guessing.

It would be fairly easy to test the retention now I'm familiar with dismantling it. I might do so next time I'm working on it or cleaning it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Great thread.

Good work on the gaggia, it's come up lovely!


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Got the Gaggia more or less finished today.

Rebuilt, PID installed, Rancilio wand installed.

Mid install, I would have done a lot more in depth photos & install notes but I've got the utmost respect for the work @MrShades has done putting the PID kit together and in particular the instructions - they're worth the asking price alone, it makes the process a doddle.










Notorious P.I.D, have only pulled one test shot so far so not a great test but the steam capabilities are insane compared to before. Bit more tidying up of cables to do and need to fit a 'door hinge' mount but it's all in and working.










I also found an ideal 'plunger' for the grinder in the form of a giveaway beer cup from a Metallica gig  need to find/make a lid for the lens hood, and give the whole casing a really decent clean up, buff and polish to try and restore it.










NOW! Can anyone tech me how to make coffee!? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeak (Jun 12, 2017)

Loving this thread. The amount of gunk on the shower screen is something. Makes me think that no one has ever cleaned it before you. Planning to add a PID soon and the hinge idea is a good shout


----------



## ThePeginator (Dec 17, 2019)

Zeak said:


> Loving this thread. The amount of gunk on the shower screen is something. Makes me think that no one has ever cleaned it before you. Planning to add a PID soon and the hinge idea is a good shout


Cheers. Yeh I'm guessing they hadn't. It wasn't a heavily used machine, but it's 12-13 years old and probably never had a proper clean before I got it.

Can't take credit for the hinge idea, that was someone else in the Mr Shades PID thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

